# todos1.0 =super dock des applis



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2006)

c'est nouveau et c'est assez interessant

Contournez les limites du dock pour lancer vos applis !

*Todos 1.0*

un freeware  permet de basculer &#224; volont&#233;  les icones (fa&#231;on dock)   de  toutes les applications,  au premier plan et de les lancer

un exemple








c'est sorti aujourdhui
( pour OS 10.4)

todos chez macupdate
-------------------
A noter 
des gars ont post&#233; l'image du dessus sur flickr en y ajoutant les liens vers les sites des applis
Amusez vous &#224; les reconnaitre ( ou d&#233;couvrez des applis)

c'est l&#224;
http://flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/195492568/


----------



## apenspel (22 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a a l'air pratique.


----------



## bugman (22 Juillet 2006)

heu, vu la photo ca a l'air d'etre le gros foin (pour retrouver son "aiguille") ! Tu peux nous en dire plus stp ? Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2006)

ben non
je n'ai fait que pr&#233;senter ce nouveau produit
le reste est sur macupdate ou site du developpeur

Quant au gros foin c'est ton avis
Certaines personnes ont une m&#233;moire visuelle et  s'y retrouvent


----------



## bugman (23 Juillet 2006)

Je vais voir ca de plus pres. Merci pour l'info en tout cas. Sur le screen j'ai juste l'impression de voir mon dossier applications (d'ou ma remarque).
A suivre...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> : Sur le screen j'ai juste l'impression de voir mon dossier applications .


ben c'est ca !
ce sont les icones l(facon dock) des Applis du dossier Applis !
(comme je l'ai indiqu&#233


----------



## bidibout (23 Juillet 2006)

Merci du tuyau   c'est sympa comme appli mais c'est dommage que l'on peut pas mettre les ic&#244;nes que l'on souhaite car d'office il met toutes les ic&#244;nes pr&#233;sentent dans le finder alors c'est pas tr&#232;s pratique pour s'y retrouver mais l'id&#233;e est pas mal.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2006)

oui , interessant , c'est la premiere version , et il y aura sans doute une &#233;volution  vers des selections persos


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2006)

merci pour l'info


----------



## laurent1 (23 Juillet 2006)

c pas mal ce truc.


----------



## Paradise (24 Juillet 2006)

C'est nikel les habitués de Quick vont être un peu perdu mais c'est trop bon   MERCI


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> C'est nikel les habitués de Quick vont être un peu perdu mais c'est trop bon   MERCI



j'ai essayé mais je vois pas l'intéret par rapport a un lanceur d'appli comme spotlight (ce que j'utilise) ou quicksilver (pour ceux qui aime) :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

c'est donc pas fait pour toi et vol&#224;
( ni pour moi d'ailleurs)

Mais il y a des gens qui g&#232;rent tr&#232;s bien une disposition visuelle en icones 

( ou des gens qui ne connaissent pas QuickSilver , ils savent  pas la bombe multi taches freeware qu'ils loupent mais bon c'est une autre affaire)


----------



## darkbeno (24 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve pas &#231;a top, c'est vrai que y'a trop d'icone, moi je m'y retrouve pas... Et sinon, dis moi pascalformac, qu'est-ce qui est si bien avec QuickSilver ? C'est gratos ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve pas ça top, c'est vrai que y'a trop d'icone, moi je m'y retrouve pas... Et sinon, dis moi pascalformac, qu'est-ce qui est si bien avec QuickSilver ? C'est gratos ?



quick silver est gratuit .. et a ses détracteurs ...
pour ma part je me contente amplement de spotlight .. je tape les 2 premieres lettres de mon appli et pof elle apparait ... ca me suffit amplement et comme ca j'ai pas un dock énorme .. 
  apres, chacun ses préférences .. (moi c'est tout vu)


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

Et puis... Pour ne pas avoir un trop gros dock, il y a toujours le moyen d'y mettre des dossiers. En faisant un clique gauche long dessus on peut y selectionner l'application ou le document voulu. C'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus rapide.

@+


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve pas &#231;a top, c'est vrai que y'a trop d'icone, moi je m'y retrouve pas... Et sinon, dis moi pascalformac, qu'est-ce qui est si bien avec QuickSilver ? C'est gratos ?


ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit mais Quicksilver c'est gratuit
et permet que l'OS s'adapte &#224; TES habitudes


c'est un outil  TRES rapide *de
-indexation  pointue
-recherche sur DD ( chez moi BEAUCOUP plus rapide que le finder) 
- lancement d'appli

et surtout
 des dizaines d'actions li&#233;s &#224; une recherche
( ouvrir , d&#233;placer , montrer le chemin ,  copier , changer le nom , montrer les infos , envoyer par mail &#224; , effacer etcetcetc  
et avec m&#233;morisation des actions usuelles ou des fichiers les plus demand&#233;s
hyper riche , j'ai &#224; peine effleurer les possibilit&#233;s,  et c'est pas le fil pour en causer

Alors comme on dit parfois 
tu vois le bouton recherche en haut ??  

( y a m&#234;me un fil central dessus, t'as qu'&#224; chercher  dans Applications  ou ailleurs mais gaffe &#224; ne pas confondre avec les fils sur le Mac du m&#234;me nom ,en mettant mon nom aussi , j'y ai post&#233; un lien il y a quelque temps, loooong fil , commence par la fin)

* exemple de la rapidit&#233; 
je veux envoyer un fichier &#224; un ami
normalement tu dois
-chercher le fichier ( via finder ou visuellement)
- ouvrir la messagerie 
-cr&#233;e un message 
- mettre l'adresse du contact
-r&#233;diger 
-coller la PJ
-envoyer

Avec QS ( surnom)
je tape les premieres lettres du fichier , je le trouve je le selectionne , en action contextuelle , je selectionne " envoyer &#224; " , en 2 &#232; action contextuelle je tape les premieres lettres du contact , je le trouve, je valide.
Voil&#224; c'est fait
dur&#233;e : 3 secondes ou moins ( et je compte large!)

Sisi!
 tout est fait!
le mail est d&#233;j&#224;  parti avec la PJ !


----------



## darkbeno (25 Juillet 2006)

Merci, je test !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Oui c'est pas mal mais le raccourci clavier n'est pas top
Je pr&#233;f&#232;re celui de Quicksilver


----------

